# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Namık Kemal Kimdir ?

## ceyda

namik_kemal__2010310.jpg
" Düşene gülen,acıyandan çok bulunur. "
Namık adını ona şair Eşref Paşa vermiştir. Babası, II. Abdülhamid döneminde müneccimbaşılık yapmış olan Mustafa Asım Bey'dir. Annesini küçük yaşında yitirince çocukluğunu dedesi Abdüllâtif Paşa'nın yanında, Rumeli ve Anadolu'nun çeşitli kentlerinde geçirdi. Bu yüzden özel öğrenim gördü. Arapça ve Farsça öğrendi. 18 yaşlarında İstanbul'a babasının yanına döndü.
1863'te Babıali Tercüme Odası'na kâtip olarak girdi. Dört yıl çalıştığı bu görev sırasında dönemin önemli düşünür ve sanatçılarıyla tanışma olanağı buldu. 1865'te kurulan ve daha sonra Yeni Osmanlılar Cemiyeti adıyla ortaya çıkan İttifak-ı Hamiyet adlı gizli derneğe katıldı. Bir yandan da Tasvir-i Efkâr gazetesinde hükümeti eleştiren yazılar yazıyordu. Gazete, Yeni Osmanlılar Cemiyeti'nin görüşleri doğrultusunda yaptığı yayın sonucu 1867'de kapatıldı.
Namık Kemal, İstanbul'dan uzaklaştırılmak için Erzurum'a vali muavini olarak atandı. Bu göreve gitmeyi çeşitli engeller çıkarıp erteledi ve Mustafa Fazıl Paşa'nın çağrısı üzerine Ziya Paşa'yla birlikte Paris'e kaçtı. Bir süre sonra Londra'ya geçerek M. Fazıl Paşa'nın parasal desteğiyle Ali Suavi'nin Yeni Osmanlılar adına çıkardığı Muhbir gazetesinde yazmaya başladı. Ama Ali Suavi'yle anlaşamaması üzerine Muhbir'den ayrıldı. 1868'de gene M. Fazıl Paşa'nın desteğiyle Hürriyet adı altında başka bir gazete çıkardı. Çeşitli anlaşmazlıklar sonucu, Avrupa'da desteksiz kalınca, 1870'te zaptiye nazırı Hüsnü Paşa'nın çağrısı üzerine İstanbul'a döndü.
Nuri, Reşat ve Ebüzziya Tevfik beylerle birlikte 1872'de İbret gazetesini kiraladı. Aynı yıl burada çıkan bir yazısı üzerine gazete hükümetçe dört ay süreyle kapatıldı. Namık Kemal gene İstanbul'dan uzaklaştırılmak için Gelibolu mutasarrıflığına atandı. Orada yazmaya başladığı Vatan Yahut Silistire oyunu, 1873'te Gedikpaşa Tiyatrosu'nda sahnelendiğinde halkı coşturup olaylara neden oldu. Bu haberi İbret gazetesinin yazması üzerine o sırada İstanbul'a dönmüş olan Namık Kemal birçok arkadaşıyla birlikte tutuklandı. Bu kez kalebentlikle Magosa'ya sürgüne gönderildi.
1876'da I. Meşrutiyet'in ilanından sonra İstanbul'a döndü. Şura-yı Devlet (Danıştay) üyesi oldu. Kanun-î Esasi'yi (Anayasa) hazırlayan kurulda görev aldı. 1877 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı çıkınca II. Abdülhamid'in Meclis-i Mebusan'ı kapatması üzerine tutuklandı. Beş ay kadar tutuklu kaldıktan sonra Midilli Adası'na sürüldü. 1879'da Midilli mutasarrıfı oldu. Aynı görevle 1884'te Rodos, 1887'de Sakız Adası'na gönderildi. Ertesi yıl burada öldü ve Gelibolu'da Bolayır'da gömüldü.

----------

